
How to Get Rich (without getting lucky) (2018) - happy-go-lucky
https://mobile.twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936
======
gjvc
PDF version at
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eUVz5ToR2ZqdL2x3Y2sypNNdImr...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eUVz5ToR2ZqdL2x3Y2sypNNdImrlC26m/view)

------
bajcmartinez
Very interesting... Following now :)

